# Norwegian: daglig leder, styreleder, nestleder, styremedlem



## Grefsen

I was attempting to read an article about recent changes to the leadership positions within a women's football club in Norway and would like know what these positions would be called in English. 

Here is a link to the article:

Per Berg inn i LSK Kvinner

Her er mitt forsøk:

Daglig leder: General Manager

Styreleder: Chairman of the board

Nestleder: Assistant to the Chairman

Styremedlem: Board Member


----------



## Tjahzi

Haha, when I first read this I thought those were your attempts to translate from English to Norwegian and I was like "Oh my, he's really been guessing here..." until I realized those were indeed the correct Norwegian terms!  

That said, through comparing the English and Norwegian versions of Rosenborg's homepage, I've come up with the following translations: 

_Daglig leder _- Managing Director
_Styreleder _- President

What exactly a _nestleader _is, I agree with you that is sounds indeed like a _vice-leder_.


----------



## Grefsen

Tjahzi said:


> Haha, when I first read this I thought those were your attempts to translate from English to Norwegian and I was like "Oh my, he's really been guessing here..." until I realized those were indeed the correct Norwegian terms!


 



Tjahzi said:


> That said, through comparing the English and Norwegian versions of Rosenborg's homepage, I've come up with the following translations:
> 
> _Daglig leder _- Managing Director
> _Styreleder _- President


Takk for det!  



Tjahzi said:


> What exactly a _nestleader _is, I agree with you that i*t* sounds indeed like a _vice-le*a*der_.


I did a few searches and it looks like the term "vice-chairman" is used much more often in English than "assistant chairman."


----------



## basslop

President is used for national (and international) associations like Norges fotballforbund, Norges friidrettsforbund and so on. However the largest clubs and other associations like commerce, also use president.


----------



## Tjahzi

I meant that _nest_ did indeed correspond to _vice_, but I'm still not sure how exactly to translate _leder_. The first was a pure typo however.


----------



## Grefsen

basslop said:


> President is used for national (and international) associations like Norges fotballforbund, Norges friidrettsforbund and so on. However the largest clubs and other associations like commerce, also use president.


I just checked the website for Norges fotballforbund (NFF) and see that they use the English word President for the leader of their organization:

Forbundsstyret

The NFF also uses "Visepresident' for "Vice President" and "Styremedlemmer" for "Board Members."


----------



## nickleus

Grefsen said:


> I was attempting to read an article about recent changes to the leadership positions within a women's football club in Norway and would like know what these positions would be called in English.
> 
> Here is a link to the article:
> 
> Per Berg inn i LSK Kvinner
> 
> Her er mitt forsøk:
> 
> Daglig leder: General Manager
> 
> Styreleder: Chairman of the board
> 
> Nestleder: Assistant to the Chairman
> 
> Styremedlem: Board Member



Daglig leder: (General) Manager / Managing Director
Styreleder: Chairman of the board
Nestleder: Vice Chairman
Styremedlem: Board Member

"leder" directly translated means "leader". It's also the present tense of "to lead": Jeg leder (i lead / i am leading).

Some other related terms:
sjef(en) == (the) boss
ansatt == employee
ansatte == employees
styret == the board (of directors)


----------



## Grefsen

Velkommen tilbake til nordiske språkforumet *nickleus* og takk så mye for all hjelpen! 


nickleus said:


> Daglig leder: (General) Manager / Managing Director
> Styreleder: Chairman of the board
> Nestleder: Vice Chairman
> Styremedlem: Board Member
> 
> leder directly translated means leader. it's also the present tense of "to lead": jeg leder (i lead / i am leading)
> some other related terms:
> sjef(en) == (the) boss
> ansatt == employee
> ansatte == employees
> styret == the board (of directors)


I really appreciate all of this good information you have provided today.


----------



## Eskil

Grefsen said:


> I just checked the website for Norges fotballforbund (NFF) and see that they use the English word President for the leader of their organization:


 
I Would protest that "president" is an English word. I t must be Latin 

However, "daglig leder" of a company is the same as "Chief Executive Officer" (CEO). If it is a large company it is more common to use "administrerende direktør". and "daglig leder" if it is a smaller company. But CEO would cover both of those expressions I think


----------



## henbjo

nickleus said:


> ... It's also the present tense of "to lead": Jeg leder (i lead / i am leading).



As we're already talking about sports, the verb "å lede" would also be the correct counterpart to the English "being in the lead", although "å være i ledelsen" is also perfectly usable.


----------



## Grefsen

Velkommen til det nordiske språkforumet Eskil! 


Eskil said:


> I Would protest that "president" is an English word. I t must be Latin


President has been used in the English language since the mid-1300's, but it is in fact derived from the Latin word "praesident."



Eskil said:


> However, "daglig leder" of a company is the same as "Chief Executive Officer" (CEO). If it is a large company it is more common to use "administrerende direktør". and "daglig leder" if it is a smaller company. But CEO would cover both of those expressions I think


Tusen takk for det!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Eskil said:


> I Would protest that "president" is an English word. I t must be Latin
> 
> However, "daglig leder" of a company is the same as "Chief Executive Officer" (CEO). If it is a large company it is more common to use "administrerende direktør". and "daglig leder" if it is a smaller company. But CEO would cover both of those expressions I think


 A manager of a company that employs more than 50 persons would not like to be called 'daglig leder', he/she would style him-/herself as 'administrerende direktør".


----------

